# Tulkas and Melkor



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

I thought about creating this thread for a day or so... so I'm just going to start it with this picture. Then discussion may follow as it will.

A picture (my avatar is from this) made by someone I don't know - I found it on https://lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Tulkas - it is Tulkas and Melkor - in fight... or after a fight, to be precise.

from the *SIEGE OF UTUMNO*




> The *Siege of Utumno* was an assault by the hosts of Valinor to destroy the ancient fortress of Melkor, Utumno. The battle took place at the Gates of Utumno, and as the battle wore on for years, the hosts of Aman were finally able to drive Melkor to the lowest parts of his fortress, where Tulkas and Melkor fought. Melkor was subdued and cast down by Tulkas, and was later taken back to the Halls of Mandos in Valinor, to be judged by Manwë. After the battle, Utumno was laid waste and the servants of Melkor escaped.[1][2]


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's another look at Tulkas and Melkor "pre-fight". (found this picture http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Tulkas by Antonio Vinci )

*SIEGE OF UTUMNO*





> Tulkas also tended to be impatient; before the Awakening of the Elves he urged the other Valar to wage war against Melkor.
> 
> But when Oromë announced that the first Children of Ilúvatar did awake, Manwë called a council at the Ring of Doom and announced the will of Eru that, for the sake of the Elves, the Valar should regain guardianship of the world from Melkor. *Tulkas was glad of this decision. In the Battle of the Powers, after a long siege at Utumno, it was Tulkas who wrestled with Melkor and cast him upon his face.* Tulkas chained Melkor with the enchanted chain Angainor, forged by Aulë. For a while the world was free from Melkor's influence.[4]



So Tulkas wrestled Melkor, and cast him upon his face - after a long siege. Contributed to freeing the world from Melko's influence - for a while.

[ Didn't Borlas mention about the "dark sap" from the "dark tree" ? - "The dark sap runs momentarily through us" (- I need to check that, and phrase it the correct way) ]

For a while . . . until the Last Battle? Dagor Dagorath "Battle of all Battles". Tulkas and Melkor(Morgoth) fight again. Then Tûrin Turambar will end him with the Black Sword.

(picture by Jan Drenovec)


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 3, 2020)

So instead of just posting pictures that I haven't made, or quoting text that I haven't written ... in this thread ... I'll share my thoughts about the fight. Or a detail aspect of it. The thought that I got was that is Tulkas the more technically sound, since Morgoth is the most powerful Vala?
Or did he just overpower him at that occasion?

*"Tulkas wrestled with Melkor and cast him upon his face"*

That sounds like a high rank technique, and that it was a fight since they wrestled. It is completely possible that he overpowered him as well.
Before the grappling, Morgoth had the option to swing Grond. I don't know if there was a strike attempt in the fight in Utumno.
Tulkas anyhow - closed the distance, wrestled - and basically slammed him down. It was a hard slam. Probably the hardest ever.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 3, 2020)

During the period that JRRT wrote what ended up in the first two volumes of "The History of Middle-earth", "Book of Lost Tales" volumes I and II, he would often exaggerate and go off the deep end in his descriptions. But even at this time, Melkor was scared "droppingsless" of Tulkas. Later, JRRT sensibly toned down the extreme hyperbole of the earlier writings of his early twenties to perhaps mid-thirties. Melkor then *had a share* in the powers of all the other Valar (IIRC), but was less powerful in any given power than the "specialists". Tulkas was basically a one-skill Vala - sheer, overwhelming physical power. I would imagine him using Melkor like a fly-swatter to squash any Balrogs present like we would a fly on a wall or window or screen of some sorts. In this confrontation, Melkor never had the ghost of a chance.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 4, 2020)

Well....maybe this proves that Toikein has no idea about martial arts XD Cause in real combat, when a guy's weapon is deprived, it often comes up with disarming joints XDD


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 4, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> I thought about creating this thread for a day or so... so I'm just going to start it with this picture. Then discussion may follow as it will.
> 
> A picture (my avatar is from this) made by someone I don't know - I found it on https://lotr.fandom.com/wiki/Tulkas - it is Tulkas and Melkor - in fight... or after a fight, to be precise.
> 
> ...


Yo, did Tulkas steal the Infinity Gauntlet from Thanos? XD

CL


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 4, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Yo, did Tulkas steal the Infinity Gauntlet from Thanos? XD
> 
> CL


Nah.
If Tulkas had slapped Thanos with his "bare hand", the latter would have been sent spinning at fast pulsar speeds, ending up in the pinkie of his "Infinity Gauntlet". Which Tulkas would then have rubbed to quark (sub-proton/neutron) dust between his index finger and thumb.
Just a hypothesis, granted, but I like it! 🤪


----------

